# partitionner sans formater



## jerem40 (19 Juin 2009)

j'ai un disque dur externe avec 40go de libre, je souhaiterai le partitionner sans le formater pour faire un volume de démarrage sur la deuxieme partition est ce possible avec utilitaire de disque 
je suis sous os x 10.4.11


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2009)

Non pas sous 10.4.... Sous 10.5 c'est possible si l'espace restant n'est pas trop fragmenté.


----------



## billboc (25 Avril 2010)

salut

apres une google recherche je ne comprend toujours pas ce que utilitaires disques peut faire ou ne pas faire...

j'ai un disque externe de 500Go avec un snowL installé dessus. Puis je le partitionner en 2 ou pas avec utilitaire disque ?

merci 

++


----------



## billboc (25 Avril 2010)

trouvé !

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html#formatage


----------

